# Getting Epson 1500W to fire from all cartridges without RIP S/W



## holymoley (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi. There are a few similar questions on the forum, but none that answers my query fully. I have bought an Epson 1500W with all black cartridges. I am trying to find out how to get the printer to print from all cartridges without RIP software. I don't want to do full halftone stuff at this stage, but I just want to be able to know the printer isn't just firing one cartridge. I do intend to do full halftones as time goes on, but at the moment will be doing pretty basic stuff. Could anyone talk me through this in simple terms, as I am not an IT expert. I have Adobe PS CC & AI CC. Thanks alot.


----------

